# 2006 & 2007 Outbackers Rally Map



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob






























Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice job, Rob!!!!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I knew you were the right person for taking over the NF list, but man oh man you have surpassed my expectations









You are The Man!!!

nice job

kevin


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Great job!








You failed to list the SE Winter Mini-rally this weekend here in Georgia. It is at Whispering Pine Campground, between Blue Ridge and Blairsville. If you have a detailed map, it is at a town called Hemp...(no joke, there is such a town).

Bob


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

z-family said:


> 2006 Outbackers Rally Map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Good!!!









*It's Time to Rally!*









Vern


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Great job on this !! Solves the problem of trying to dig about for Rally info.

Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great post, Rob!









This will be a great help to people!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

AWESOME!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome is right!









Tami


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Kind of puts it in perspective, we are looking a little bare on the West side of the states compared to the East.

Maybe us westeners could add a few rallies to this?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Very nice job, Z.

Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

SaWeeeeet!!!










Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh - Yeeeeeaaaaaah! What he said!

(I can't een figure out how to post my own picture.....geeeeeesh!)


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

z-family said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Rob. Wasn't gonna say anything 'cuz - well - YOU did all that work and its GREAT! but, there is another thread somewhere (latest response in the last few days) about a NorthEast (maybe NorthAtlantic?) Fall 2006 Rally. Details aren't yet set but discussion is well under way.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work Rob. It only took a few replies to the other thread and you came back with an AWESOME summary.

Thanks!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

WooHoo, keep







those updates comming.

Vern


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

How come you can call a guy from Texas, "Tex", but you can't call a guy from Florida, "Flo"?

Rally 15 is shown on the map in Texas. The description says Florida.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The whole midwest is blank.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How do we add a rally to this page?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

z-family said:


> Winter
> 
> 13...*Southeastern Winter Mini-rally*...March 17th - 19th...Whispering Pines Campground,Oregon
> Contact campingnut18 Original Thread...5 Families attended
> ...


Awesome Rob
I dont know how you find the time to do that























Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Awesome Rob
> I dont know how you find the time to do that
> 
> 
> ...


He only has 369 posts! 3200 less than the HOOT. Plenty of time to create this artwork!









Though I do agree this is "great work" Rob.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Z-,

This Rally now has 18 families reserved so far. Thanks

6...SE Spring Rally...May 5th - 7th...Logans Landing Campground, Alabama
Contact Reverie Original Thread...17 Families reserved so far


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Z-,

Man, you are faster than a Chevrolet







....Thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, Rob - The NE Fall Rally will be at Twin Mtn KOA in NH. Can you add that info to the map?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

z-family said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Rob -Â Â The NE Fall Rally will be at Twin Mtn KOA in NH.Â Can you add that info to the map?
> ...


Thanks, Rob. YIPPPEEE! NH is on the map







shy


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

FYI...SE 6/2007 is at 22 now......Thanks for your work on this......


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

z-family said:


> Thanks for the update zoom


23 now......WOOHOO!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

